# Making threaded hole in O1 steel prior to hardening



## klaas0639 (8 Jul 2019)

For a wood working project, I want to make specially shaped chisels from O1 steel. To fix these small chisels I want to make threaded holes in it (diameter 5 mm). Can this be successful or will the thread seriously be affected by the hardening process (corrosion or what so ever).

kind regards
Klaas


----------



## TFrench (8 Jul 2019)

I'd have an experiment with a test piece - I would be worried about distortion in the heat treatment process.


----------



## Racers (9 Jul 2019)

No problem at all, I made a spokeshave blade the same way.



Rosewood Spokeshave by Racers, on Flickr

And their is no way you are going to be able to tap the threads afterwards.

Pete


----------



## novocaine (9 Jul 2019)

an M5x1.25 threaded hole is unlikely to distort during heat treating (maybe if it was a something crazy like an m12x1 or something large and very fine). crack on with it.


----------



## --Tom-- (10 Jul 2019)

Some anti-scale compound on the thread before hardening would help to keep it clean


----------



## klaas0639 (11 Jul 2019)

Thanks a lot. I will give it a try.

kind regards
Klaas


----------

